

U.S. Proposes New Minimum Sound Requirements for Electric Vehicles - mtgx
http://www.nhtsa.gov/About+NHTSA/Press+Releases/DOT+Proposes+New+Minimum+Sound+Requirements+for+Hybrid+and+Electric+Vehicles

======
loceng
I hate this idea. Already enough noise pollution. How about human / obstacle
detection, perhaps with automatic noise making if a collision may happen along
with automatic slowing down, etc.. And in very high pedestrian traffic areas,
slower driving speeds allowed.. etc.. People will learn new behaviour once
their brain can't depend on the sound they make. This is one of those
government things that shouldn't be legislated.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Just meet the requirements by playing the sound of clomping horse hooves.

~~~
truebecomefalse
This would be amazing.

------
bdcravens
I grew up in a "small town", so I'm a bit paranoid, always looking around me
when crossing streets, in parking lots, etc. I've found that people tend to
walk around oblivious to the several ton devices propelled towards them.
That's the world we live in. As we're a society that feels like we have to
protect ourselves from ourselves (and litigation), I can't see a situation
where we wouldn't have such warnings.

